# Where to Buy Salt Flies Online



## texasonthefly (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking for Tarpon/Permit/Bonefish flies. Any recommendations on where (or where not) to purchase online?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Black Fly Outfitters - sure, they're price may be high, but they use tiemco hooks, which is important for those species. also, you can tell they're quality ties...$hit doesn't fall apart after a few fish.


----------



## texasonthefly (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks - I did notice that their prices were higher than many of the other online stores so it is good to know that it is a quality product.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This topic is the source of lots of debates on price vs quality. I'll tell you what I do and leave the debates to others, LOL.

For flies that are likely to be lost on corral, mangroves, etc. way before they come apart on a fish, I go with Discount Flies, http://www.discountflies.com/.

For example, a week on a place like Christmas Island, one can easily loose 30 bonefish flies to the corral. At $4 a pop from the high priced outfits vs $1.30 from Discount, I go with Discount without hesitation and never any regrets.

Now, on the other hand, there are certain situations in which the fish is the limiting factor and not the environment and for those situations, I like to use flies by Umpqua Feather Merchants or order from known flyshops that I trust and carry the flies I need.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Miller's, somewhere here in Texas. I have used them often and find their flies work fine, although probably not as cheap as Discount Flies, but they are not bad. Let's not forget that many beautifully tied flies and their high prices, are meant to catch the _fisherman,_ maybe even more so than the fish.

I lost their website, but they are easy enough to find, by going onto eBay and doing a search for any kind of salt water fly you want. For sure they'll come up under "bonefish flies."


----------



## GCELLC (Feb 23, 2017)

SS Flies Maine. Very good selection for all species. They travel and fly fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Permit Rat said:


> Miller's, somewhere here in Texas. ...
> I lost their website, but they are easy enough to find...


Good folks and good products at reasonable prices:

http://www.millersflyshop.com/SALTWATER_c_7.html


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

The Fly Shop in California has a huge selection and some nice packages.

Also, Orvis isn't bad, especially when they run sales.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Exit 10*

on I 45 coming out of galveston was a taxidermist shop/flyshop. The owner was Johnny Mack ?. May not be there anymore.


----------



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks folks. Millers looks like a great online source. I bookmarked the other locals. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Here are a few I got from Miller's today. All size 4s. I'm a total newbie but they seem to be very similar to the ones I got at a local retailer. Averaged about $ 2. Very fast delivery with free shipping for orders over $ 29.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Experiment first, but you might find yourself trimming the rubber legs on that top one. Sometimes those little Mexican/Belize bonefish will bite short. As said, I use the natural bunny gotcha, almost exclusively and I trim off half the rabbit fur, so that the wing ends as close to the hook bend as possible. I also trim the rubber legs that come on some of them.

That small short fly, right-center in the photo (above that cockroach-looking fly)might also work on sheepshead on the flats. I already have some of those in a different color and can't wait to try one on them.

Thanks for the link, Meadowlark!! Yeah, I have nothing bad to say about those folks....very good service and a good product for salt water. However, if I were looking for fresh water trout flies, I would probably go with one poster's reply and stick with Orvis. They have tiers that all they do is tie those tiny mayflies and midges all day long and I feel they do a better job on 16-22 flies.

Good luck!!!


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

If anyone is interested in these I can mass produce them pretty fast. Different colors whatever

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Check out S.S flies online. Great flies for all occasions. I have used them for years. Their missing link fly in tan has caught a many a Bonefish in the Bahamas and also works on redfish.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Bone fish -- Christmas Island, caught 1 million Bonefish in Belize on these! Millers salt water crab is EASY to tie with EP Brush in the tan/blue combo, and you can tie many different crab colors easily with the EP Brushes that look as good or better than Millers!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Flies*

Man cannot have enough flies. Women have shoes and men have lures:cheers:


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

I buy Tarpon / Permit flies from SS Flies. Hi quality custom flies. Very well tied in the USA-- Maine.

www.ssflies.com/


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.sightcastfishing.com/

Great Texas made flies tied for the Gulf Coast area.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, that last one I didn't know of and it's great.


----------

